# Probleme mit dem BC 14.16



## tobby88 (21. Februar 2017)

Hi @SIGMA-Support 

Irgendwie habe ich glaube ich ein Montagsmodell erwischt... Das Aufwecken aus dem Tiefschlaf nach Erhalt klappte nicht. Der Tacho blieb tot. Verdacht: Batterie schon leer. Das Batteriefach ließ sich mit einer Münze aber so schwer öffnen, dass es direkt Abdrück in dem Schlitz gab.

Messung der Batterie bestätigte dann: Batterie hat ca. 0,3V. Ein bisschen wenig für eine 3V-Lithium-Zelle. Mit neuer Batterie konnte man dem Tacho dann auch Leben einhauchen.

Für gut 80km hat er auch funktioniert, jetzt zeigt er mir meist nur noch gestrichelte Linien im Display oder gar nichts an. Gelegentlich wacht er plötzlich aber wieder auf und fragt mich nach der Uhrzeit und lebt auch mal wieder für ein paar Minuten - um eine Weile später wieder im Tiefschlaf zu versinken. Eine neue Batterie hat auch nicht geholfen.



Dazu nun drei Fragen:
1.) Was muss ich tun, um dieses offenbar nicht vollständig intakte Modell umzutauschen? Direkt an Sigma wenden oder über den Händler tauschen?

2.) Kann ich bei einem neuen Gerät irgendwie die schon gefahrenen Gesamtkilometer einstellen? Bei meinem alten Sigma konnte man einfach die Batterie rausnehmen, wieder reinsetzen und dann die Kilometer einstellen. Praktisch, wenn man z.B. einen neuen Tacho brauchte oder ihn einfach mal nur bei einer Tour vergessen hatte und die Kilometer nachträglich addieren wollte. Geht das bei diesem Modell auch irgendwie oder muss man bei jedem Tachowechsel bei 0 anfangen?

3.) Kann man gegen Aufpreis auch gegen ein anderes Modell tauschen? Muss sagen, dass mich das "Mehr" an Infos direkt auf einen Blick am BC 23.16 reizen würde. Wenn mein Modell nun wirklich defekt ist, könnte ich etwas drauflegen und auf den 23.16 wechseln?

Viele Grüße

//EDIT: "Leider" scheint der Tacho derzeit wieder zu funktionieren. Die Frage ist: Wie lange? Ist natürlich jetzt noch schwieriger wegen des Einschickens, wenn man momentan den Fehler nicht mal mehr reproduzieren kann.


----------



## tobby88 (28. Februar 2017)

Zwischendurch lief er mal wieder eine Weile, dann mal wieder nicht... Hm...

* @SIGMA-Support push*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobby88 (18. April 2017)

So, dann noch, wie das hier ausgegangen ist.
- 21.02.2017 Ich poste, dass mein Modell die erste Batterie schon zum Start leergefressen hatte und dass es gelegentlich ausfällt und stelle meine Fragen hier dazu.
- 28.02.2017 Ich frage hier noch einmal nach.
- 07.03.2017 Immer noch keine Antwort, ich schicke meine Fragen und einen Link auf diesen Thread per Mail an den Sigma Kundendienst.
- 08.03.2017 Per Mail kommt die Antwort, dass man das Gerät prüfen und ggf. tauschen/reparieren könne. Leider sieht mir das arg nach Textbaustein aus, denn auf die mir ebenfalls wichtigen Fragen 2 und 3 wurde überhaupt nicht eingegangen. Frustrierend, wenn der Support weder hier noch die Mail liest.
- 15.03.2017 Weiterhin keine Antwort hier im Forum und nur der Textbaustein per Mail, also wende ich mich mit meinen drei Fragen per Mail an meinen Händler, bei dem ich den Tacho gekauft habe (Bike24)
- 21.03.2017 Die Antwort von Bike24 kommt. Mit Antworten auf alle drei Fragen. Man erklärt mir, wie man beim neuen Modell (BC23.16) den Kilometerstand manuell setzen kann und schlägt mir eine mögliche Abwicklung vor, wie ich den defekten BC14.16 einsenden und gegen Aufpreis den BC23.16 als Ersatz bekommen kann.
- 21.03.2017 Mir fällt auf, dass der BC14.16 inzwischen die nächste Batterie leergelutscht hat und sich bei jedem Einschalten darüber beklagt. Dafür ist er aber inzwischen schon lange überhaupt nicht mehr ausgefallen. Trotzdem ist ja offenbar irgendwo der Wurm drin.
- 21.03.2017 Ich willige bei Bike24 in den Deal ein und bekomme Minuten später die Antwort, dass wir das nun also so machen.
- 22.03.2017 Der neue Tacho geht in den Versand
- 23.03.2017 Ich kann den neuen Tacho in Empfang nehmen
- 11.04.2017 Ich komme endlich dazu, den kaputten BC14.16 einzuschicken
- 13.04.2017 Die Bestätigung von Bike24 kommt.
- 18.04.2017 (laut Kontoauszug) Geld für den BC14.16 wurde erstattet
- 19.04.2017 Gutschrift ist nun auch abschließend gebucht. Das ganze ist damit abgeschlossen.

Zusammenfassung also:
- Auch wenn die erste Antwort von Bike24 etwas auf sich warten ließ, beantwortete sie alle Fragen vollständig. Die Abwicklung danach war hervorragend. Großes Lob und dank an Bike24!
- Die Reaktionen von Sigma waren dagegen - schmeichelhaft ausgedrückt - verbesserungswürdig. Keine Reaktion hier, Textbausteine ohne Beantwortung der gestellten Fragen per Mail. Schade, Sigma.

Leider ist der BC23.16 ja auch schon mit Macke ausgeliefert worden, so dass ich inzwischen auch diesen einschicken musste. Siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/datenuebertragung-in-sigma-link.837221/
Der Tacho ist seit 11.04. ebenfalls auf dem Weg. Bin gespannt, wann er zurück kommt (immerhin war nun auch erst einmal Ostern, wo jeder die Feiertage genossen hat) und ob Tacho Nummer drei von Sigma endlich mal funktionstüchtig ist. Wenn der dann aber auch wieder kaputt ist, habe ich langsam keine Lust mehr auf Sigma... Mal schauen!


----------



## H33 (24. April 2018)

Ich möchte meinen BC 14.61 an zwie Rädern verwenden. Irgenwie klapp aber das Umstellen auf Rad zwei nicht. Wenn ich wie in der bedienungsanleitung vorgehe, komkmt die meldung sync reset. 

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben ob ich was falsch mache, oder hat das Ding eine Macke. 

Grüße H 33

PS:Benutze jetzt bestimmt schon den 8 Sigma, soche Probleme hatte ich aber noch nie.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (24. April 2018)

Sehr geehrter Kunde,

die Umstellung auf Rad 2 erfolgt durch das Gedrückthalten der Set-Taste am Geschwindigkeitssensor. Halten Sie hierzu bitte die Set-Taste so lange gedrückt, bis sich die Led-Anzeige von der Farbe grün auf rot färbt. Im Display des BC 14.16 STS sehen Sie außerdem, dass Rad 2 eingestellt wurde.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (9. Oktober 2018)

tobby88 schrieb:


> So, dann noch, wie das hier ausgegangen ist.
> - 21.02.2017 Ich poste, dass mein Modell die erste Batterie schon zum Start leergefressen hatte und dass es gelegentlich ausfällt und stelle meine Fragen hier dazu.
> - 28.02.2017 Ich frage hier noch einmal nach.
> - 07.03.2017 Immer noch keine Antwort, ich schicke meine Fragen und einen Link auf diesen Thread per Mail an den Sigma Kundendienst.
> ...



Hallo @tobby88 

funktioniert dein neuer BC 23.16 wie erwartet, oder konntest du noch irgendwelche Auffälligkeiten feststellen?

Viele Grüße
Dein SIGMA Sport Team.


----------



## tobby88 (9. Januar 2020)

Scheint so weit zu funktionieren. Bis auf einen kleinen Defekt im Display, der allerdings durch einen Sturz entstanden ist...


----------



## MaxEmanuel (15. Juni 2021)

Servus miteinander. Ich habe das Problem das mein nagelneuer Sigma Tacho anscheinend immer wieder die Verbindung abbricht bzw den Kontakt verliert. Während der Fahrt zeigt er plötzlich 0kmh an, wenn ich ihn neu einraste geht er wieder kurz ganz normal ( die Zeitabstände variieren von 1 bis 15 Minuten) dann wieder 0kmh. Den tacho etwas bewegen hilft auch ab und zu... Kennt das Problem jemand und hat eine Lösung gefunden oder hab ich auch ne Montags Kiste bekommen? Liebe Grüße


----------



## SIGMA-Support (18. Juni 2021)

Hallo @MaxEmanuel ,
wir haben dir eine PN gesendet.

Liebe Grüße
Benjamin


----------



## naummich (17. Juli 2021)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 17506125"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Hallo @MaxEmanuel ,
> wir haben dir eine PN gesendet.
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> Benjamin


Das gleiche Problem habe ich auch. Was ist denn die Lösung? Ich werde bald verrückt


----------



## SIGMA-Support (19. Juli 2021)

naummich schrieb:


> Das gleiche Problem habe ich auch. Was ist denn die Lösung? Ich werde bald verrückt


Hallo @naummich ,

du hast eine PN.

Liebe Grüße
Benjamin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ense (29. Mai 2022)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 17560617"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Hallo @naummich ,
> 
> du hast eine PN.
> 
> ...


Auch ich habe das Problem und bin am verzweifeln.


----------



## tonioke (Gestern um 16:53)

naummich schrieb:


> Das gleiche Problem habe ich auch. Was ist denn die Lösung? Ich werde bald verrückt


Auch ich habe jetzt dieses Problem mit meinem BC 23.16


----------



## SIGMA-Support (Heute um 12:35)

Hallo @tonioke , 


vielen Dank für deinen Post.

Würdest du uns bitte dein BC 23.16 STS unverändert samt einer Kopie der Kaufrechnung zukommen lassen.

*Anschrift:*


SIGMA-ELEKTRO GmbH
Service Abteilung // Zu Händen Kundenservice
Dr.-Julius-Leber-Straße 15
67433 Neustadt
Vermerke bitte auf dem Anschreiben, dass wir bereits über das mtb-news Forum in Kontakt stehen und deinen Usernamen.


Viele Grüße
dein SIGMA SPORT TEAM


----------

